# Benefits of Vinyl Composite Tile



## nvrfinished (Nov 28, 2012)

Most everyone talks about epoxy for their garage floors and how expensive it can be.  Plus there is the added burden of proper floor prep.  As a result I thought I would share this article on Vinyl Composite Tile as an alternative to epoxy.  It's fairly inexpensive and looks great.

Does anyone else have VCT in their garage?


----------



## Chris (Nov 28, 2012)

How does the VCT hold up to abuse? Does it scratch easy?


----------



## nvrfinished (Nov 28, 2012)

Actually it holds up quite well and is very resistant to scratching.  It would take a fairly sharp object under weight to do any damage.  VCT is the same stuff you see installed in the halls of schools and in your local grocery store.


----------



## Chris (Nov 28, 2012)

Do you or can you wax it up like the stores do? That would be neat to have a nice shiny floor I guess until you pull in after a rain?

Do they make the stuff in nice colors or just grocery store white with speckles?


----------



## nvrfinished (Nov 29, 2012)

There are many choices to choose from in terms of color.  The black and white checkered look is the most popular, but people also do grays with blue and even tan colors.  Some colors of tile are more expensive than others, but you can get them lately as low as 59 cents a square foot from some of your big box stores.  

Yes, you can wax and buff the tile as this is the preferred method.  Not only does it put a nice shine on your floor for a glossy look and good light reflection, but it also helps to protect the tile.  A VCT floor will be resistant to chemicals, oils, and water, however it can be a little slippery when it gets wet.  For an inexpensive floor it's not perfect, but what floor is?


----------

